# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Ипотека в Санкт-Петербурге, купить квартиру в ипотеку, рассчитать кредит на квартиру на ипотечном

## kreditos24

Сам процесс оформления данного вида кредита довольно-таки трудоемок, который еще требует немало времени. При этом требуется собрать немало документов, пройти кредитную комиссию банка, найти подходящую недвижимость, оценить его и будущую его страховку и только после этого приступить к заключению самого договора. 

Интересные статьи: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Займы на карту онлайн в проверенных МФО.


Но как советуют знающие люди, перед тем как приступить к последнему этапу, ознакомьтесь с тем, какие преимущества и недостатки имеет ипотечный кредит в Санкт-Петербурге. 


*Преимущества ипотечного кредита в Санкт-Петербурге* 


Ипотека дает возможность взять кредит на квартиру в Санкт-Петербурге, не откладывая на нее долгое время. Ведь немало случаев, что пока человек копил одну сумму, а в реале понадобилась намного больше, так как за *прошедшее время стоимость недвижимости повысилась;
*Как только договор ипотеки будет оформлен, кредитуемый становится владельцем недвижимости. И может буквально сразу начать заселение; 
*Имеется возможность досрочного погашения ипотечного кредита, тем самым избежав дополнительных процентов комиссии; 
*Стоимость аренды за съем жилья и плата за кредит на недвижимости по сумме платежа практически равны. Но в последнем случае вы платите за свое; 
*Имеется возможность перевода ипотеки в другой банк Санкт-Петербурга с более низкой ставкой - рефинансирование.

----------

